# Mix kde 3.5.5 en 3.5.6 (?) [opgelost]

## lost+found

Ik wil KMail 1.9.6 gebruiken, dus ik ben nu bezig dit te doen: 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kmail
```

 De 21 pakketjes die vervangen worden, waaronder kdelibs, heb ik snel een quickpkg van gemaakt om alles evt. terug te kunnen zetten. Ook een backup van ~/.kde3.5...

Ondanks dat ik geen blocking deps zie, vroeg ik me af of je kde 3.5.5 en 3.5.6 pakketjes eigenlijk wel kunt mixen zonder problemen....   :Confused:  Ervaringen hiermee, mensen?Last edited by lost+found on Sun Feb 11, 2007 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lost+found

...heb inmiddels de quickpkg kdelibs teruggezet. Vannacht is er iets misgegaan, tijdens het overkopiëren, dus zat ik met een halve kdelibs oude/nieuwe versie...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ik kon niet meer mailen, su - doen, na uitloggen KDE crashte alles, uitgedrukt, opgestart, dikke fs reparaties, maar het is weer goed afgelopen.  :Smile: 

Poging 2...

----------

## koenderoo

Als je er over na denkt zou je zeggen dat het geen probleem zou moeten zijn. Tijdens het updaten van KDE kun je KDE gewoon blijven gebruiken en dat terwijl ondertussen verschillende onderdelen onder je neus worden geupdate. Volgens mij is een van de eerste dingen die geupdate worden naar een hogere versie de kde-libs. 

Ik denk dat je alleen een probleem kunt verwachten als KDE van versie 3 naar versie 4 gaat. Mogelijk dat ze dan zoveel gaan veranderen dat je versie problemen krijgt. Maar lagere versie-upgrades van bijv. 3.1 naar 3.2 zouden zonder problemen moeten kunnen. nog lagere versie-upgrades van 3.1.1 naar 3.1.2 zouden dan helemaal geen probleem meer moeten zijn. 

Om op je vraag terug te komen: ik denk dat iedereen hier met KDE wel ervaring heeft gehad met het mixen van versies.  :Smile: 

----------

## lost+found

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> ... Volgens mij is een van de eerste dingen die geupdate worden naar een hogere versie de kde-libs. 

  Klopt, en toen stokte het emergen dus.

 *Quote:*   

> Om op je vraag terug te komen: ik denk dat iedereen hier met KDE wel ervaring heeft gehad met het mixen van versies. 

  Zelfs uit de stable branche zie ik wel verschillende versies gemixt --> /var/db/pkg/kde-base. Het risico zal 'm wel zitten in het feit dat ~x86 nog niet helemaal goed getest is. Iemand moet de eerste zijn dan. Ik offer me helemaal op voor het goede doel.   :Wink: 

----------

## koenderoo

Hartelijk dank voor dit offer!  :Very Happy: 

Ik denk dat we wel kunnen concluderen dat het nog niet helemaal stable is!

Mogelijk dat je met dit forumdraadje nog iets kunt: https://forums.gentoo.org//viewtopic-t-534839-highlight-kdelibs.html

----------

## lost+found

Poging 2 ging goed. KMail zelf is een hele zware bevalling als je kdeenablefinal aan hebt staan. Ik heb maar even teruggeschakeld naar Gentoo-niet-grafisch voor het compileren, en dan nog gebruikt ie ca. 900 MB geheugen (RAM + swap)... misschien is een deel daarvan cache, maar m'n harde schijf had het erg druk.

KMail kan nu met templates overweg, en dat lijkt me erg handig.   :Cool: 

----------

